# premium channel premieres january 2011



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

hbo
1/1 lightning thief


Though it may seem like just another Harry Potter knockoff, Percy Jackson benefits from a strong supporting cast, a speedy plot, and plenty of fun with Greek mythology.

1/8 clash of the titans

An obviously affectionate remake of the 1981 original, Louis Leterrier's Clash of the Titans doesn't offer enough visual thrills to offset the deficiencies of its script.


1/15 valentine's day

Eager to please and stuffed with stars, Valentine's Day squanders its promise with a frantic, episodic plot and an abundance of rom-com cliches.

1/22 green zone

Matt Damon and Paul Greengrass return to the propulsive action and visceral editing of the Bourne films -- but a cliched script and stock characters keep those methods from being as effective this time around.

1/29 repo men
Repo Men has an intriguing premise, as well as a likable pair of leads, but they're wasted on a rote screenplay, indifferent direction, and mind-numbing gore.















cinemax

1/1 greenberg



greenberg's title character is harder to like than most, but Ben Stiller's nuanced performance and a darkly funny script help take the misanthropic edge off.



1/8 cop out

Cop Out is a cliched buddy action/comedy that suffers from stale gags and slack pacing.


1/15 alvin and chimpunks the squeakuel


This Squeakquel may entertain the kiddies, but it's low on energy and heavily reliant on slapstick humor.


1/22 the blind side
It might strike some viewers as a little too pat, but The Blind Side has the benefit of strong source material and a strong performance from Sandra Bullock.


1/29 lovely bones

It's stuffed full of Peter Jackson's typically dazzling imagery, but The Lovely Bones suffers from abrupt shifts between horrific violence and cloying sentimentality.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Sean, Thanks as usual for taking the lead on this! I wish they would keep these as stickies, I almost missed it. Please put more up as you learn.

Cheers.

Evan


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Anybody ever find any Premieres for Encore or Showtime for January?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, Showtime is pushing their Sunday lineup beginning next week 1/9/2011 which includes a new season of "Californication" plus two new shows, "episodes" and "Shameless".

Wednesday morning I'm recording a 2008 movie I missed "Adopt a Sailor" with Bebe Neuwirth and Peter Coyote which has no real critic reviews but people on IMDb love it.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember when these updates used to include Showtime, Starz and EPIX. I'd be curious to know where folks got their information. It seems the moment I joined is the moment these bulletins went downhill.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rnrboy said:


> I remember when these updates used to include Showtime, Starz and EPIX. I'd be curious to know where folks got their information. It seems the moment I joined is the moment these bulletins went downhill.


Well someone went to a lot of work as this is done by members like you.

Starz premiers:

Death at a Funeral tonight,
An Education on January 15,
The Spartacus season premier on January 21
The Last Song on January 29.

Epix is harder to figure out. As near as I can tell, Hot Tub Time Machine is the only premier so far this month.

Showtime.... Now that they've lost critical contracts with studios, I'm not quite sure what they're doing. But in addition to the series I mentioned in a previous post above, they're showing The Twilight Saga: New Moon tonight.

Feel free to add anything you find.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am seeing Bon Jovi: The Circle Tour on Epix Tonite, Eddie Izzard: Live at Madison next Saturday.

Epix was running premiers on Sundays but apparently not right now.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Heres the next few months

HBO THEATRICAL MOVIES

JANUARY

CLASH OF THE TITANS - Sam Worthington, Alexa Davalos, Liam Neeson, Ralph Fiennes, Danny Huston and Gemma Arterton. Debuts Jan. 8.

VALENTINE'S DAY - Jessica Alba, Kathy Bates, Jessica Biel, Bradley Cooper, Eric Dane, Patrick Dempsey, Hector Elizondo, Jamie Foxx, Jennifer Garner, Topher Grace, Anne Hathaway, Ashton Kutcher, Queen Latifah, Taylor Lautner, George Lopez, Shirley MacLaine, Emma Roberts, Julia Roberts and Taylor Swift. Debuts Jan. 15.

GREEN ZONE - Matt Damon, Greg Kinnear, Brendan Gleeson, Amy Ryan, Khalid Abdalla and Jason Isaacs. (Directed by Paul Greengrass; written by Brian Helgeland; inspired by the book "Imperial Life in the Emerald City," by Rajiv Chandrasekaran.) Debuts Jan. 22.

REPO MEN - Jude Law, Forest Whitaker and Liev Schreiber. Debuts Jan. 29.

FEBRUARY

THE WOLFMAN - Benicio Del Toro, Anthony Hopkins, Emily Blunt and Hugo Weaving. (Directed by Joe Johnston; screenplay by Andrew Kevin Walker and David Self; based on the motion picture screenplay by Curt Siodmak.) Debuts Feb. 5.

THE SUNSET LIMITED - An HBO Films presentation; see above for details. Debuts Feb. 12.

THE LOSERS - Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Zoe Saldana, Chris Evans, Idris Elba, Columbus Short, Oscar Jaenada and Jason Patric. Debuts Feb. 19.

DATE NIGHT - Steve Carell, Tina Fey, Taraji P. Henson, Common and Mark Wahlberg. (Directed by Shawn Levy; written by Josh Klausner.) Debuts Feb. 26.

MARCH

ROBIN HOOD - Russell Crowe, Cate Blanchett, William Hurt, Mark Strong, Mark Addy, Oscar Isaac, Danny Huston, Eileen Atkins and Max Von Sydow, Kevin Durand. (Directed by Ridley Scott; screenplay by Brian Helgeland; story by Brian Helgeland and Ethan Reiff & Cyrus Voris.) Debuts March 5.

COP OUT - Bruce Willis, Tracy Morgan, Adam Brody, Kevin Pollak, Guillermo Diaz and Seann William Scott. Debuts March 12.

MACGRUBER - Will Forte, Kristen Wiig, Ryan Phillippe, Powers Boothe, Maya Rudolph and Val Kilmer. Debuts March 19.

JUST WRIGHT - Queen Latifah, Common, and Paula Patton. (Directed by Sanaa Hamri; written by Michael Elliot.) Debuts March 26.

CINEMAX "SEE IT SATURDAY" THEATRICAL MOVIES

JANUARY

COP OUT - Bruce Willis, Tracy Morgan, Adam Brody, Kevin Pollak, Guillermo Diaz and Seann William Scott. Debuts Jan. 8.

ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS: THE SQUEAKQUEL - Zachary Levi, David Cross, and Jason Lee and Justin Long, Matthew Gray Gubler, Jesse McCartney, Amy Poehler, Anna Faris and Christina Applegate. (Directed by Betty Thomas; written by Jon Vitti and Jonathan Aibel & Glenn Berger; based on characters created by Ross Bagdasarian and Janice Karman.) (Alvin and the Chipmunks and Characters TM & (C) 2009 Bagdasarian Productions, LLC. All rights reserved. (C) 2009 Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation. All Rights Reserved.) Debuts Jan. 15.

THE BLIND SIDE - Sandra Bullock, Tim McGraw, Quinton Aaron and Kathy Bates. Debuts Jan. 22.

THE LOVELY BONES - Mark Wahlberg, Rachel Weisz, Susan Sarandon, Stanley Tucci, Michael Imperioli and Saoirse Ronan. (Directed by Peter Jackson; based on the novel by Alice Sebold; screenplay by Fran Walsh & Philippa Boyens & Peter Jackson.) Debuts Jan. 29.

FEBRUARY

OUR FAMILY WEDDING - Forest Whitaker, America Ferrera, Carlos Mencia, Regina King and Lance Gross. (Directed by Rick Famuyiwa; screenplay by Wayne Conley and Malcolm Spellman and Rick Famuyiwa.) Debuts Feb. 5.

IT'S COMPLICATED - Meryl Streep, Steve Martin, Alec Baldwin and John Krasinski. (Directed and written by Nancy Meyers.) Debuts Feb. 12.

AVATAR - Sam Worthington, Zo? Saldana, Stephen Lang, Michelle Rodriguez and Sigourney Weaver. (Directed and written by James Cameron.) Debuts Feb. 19.

EDGE OF DARKNESS - Mel Gibson, Ray Winstone, Danny Huston and Bojana Novakovic. Debuts Feb. 26.

MARCH

TOOTH FAIRY - Dwayne Johnson, Ashley Judd and Julie Andrews. (Directed by Michael Lembeck; screenplay by Lowell Ganz & Babaloo Mandel and Joshua Sternin & Jeffrey Ventimilia and Randi Mayem Singer; story by Jim Piddock.) Debuts March 5.

GET HIM TO THE GREEK (EXTENDED VERSION) - Jonah Hill and Russell Brand. Debuts March 12.

THE BOOK OF ELI - Denzel Washington, Gary Oldman, Jennifer Beals, Mila Kunis and Ray Stevenson. Debuts March 19.

GREEN ZONE - Matt Damon, Greg Kinnear, Brendan Gleeson, Amy Ryan, Khalid Abdalla and Jason Isaacs. (Directed by Paul Greengrass; written by Brian Helgeland; inspired by the book "Imperial Life in the Emerald City," by Rajiv Chandrasekaran.) Debuts in March 26.

Read more: Breaking News - HBO/Cinemax Programming Overview | TheFutonCritic.com http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-overview-754115/20110107hbo07/#ixzz1AlMrb8zt


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

And even more programming info

HBO/CINEMAX PROGRAMMING OVERVIEW

DRAMA SERIES

BIG LOVE: Returning for its fifth and final season Jan. 16, this acclaimed series tells the story of Salt Lake City native Bill Henrickson, who balances the needs of his three wives - Barb, Nicki and Margene - their nine kids, three houses and his entrepreneurial and political ambitions. Bill Paxton, Jeanne Tripplehorn, Chlo� Sevigny and Ginnifer Goodwin star in the show, which is executive produced by Playtone's Tom Hanks and Gary Goetzman, David Knoller, Bernadette Caulfield, and series creators Mark V. Olsen & Will Scheffer.

GAME OF THRONES: Based on the popular book series "A Song of Ice and Fire," by George R.R. Martin, this fantasy series chronicles an epic struggle for power set in a vast and violent fantasy kingdom. The ensemble cast includes Mark Addy, Sean Bean, Emilia Clarke, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Peter Dinklage, Michelle Fairley, Lena Headey, Kit Harington and Aidan Gillen. Shot at The Paint Hall studio in Belfast, as well as various locations in Northern Ireland and Malta, the show debuts April 17.

TREME: From David Simon, creator of "The Wire" and "Generation Kill," and Eric Overmyer, writer-producer of "Homicide: Life on the Street," this HBO series explores a unique American culture rebuilding after historic devastation, chronicling the life of New Orleans residents in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. Cast members include Wendell Pierce, Khandi Alexander, Clarke Peters, Rob Brown, Steve Zahn, Kim Dickens, Melissa Leo, Michiel Huisman, Lucia Micarelli, Jon Seda, David Morse, Phyllis Montana-Leblanc, India Ennenga and Elizabeth Ashley. The second season kicks off in 2011.

LUCK: This new drama series is a provocative look at horse racing - the owners, gamblers, jockeys and diverse gaming industry players. The cast for the pilot stars Dustin Hoffman, Dennis Farina, John Ortiz, Kevin Dunn, Richard Kind, Jason Gedrick, Ritchie Coster, Ian Hart, Tom Payne, Kerry Condon, Gary Stevens and Nick Nolte; Jill Hennessy guest stars. Pilot credits: executive producers, David Milch, Michael Mann and Carolyn Strauss; co-executive producer, Henry Bronchtein; producer, Dustin Hoffman; written by David Milch; directed by Michael Mann. The series begins shooting this fall at Santa Anita Park and other Los Angeles locations.

BOARDWALK EMPIRE: Set in 1920 at the dawn of Prohibition, this series chronicles the life and times of "Nucky" Thompson, the undisputed leader of Atlantic City, who was equal parts politician and gangster. Steve Buscemi stars as Thompson; other cast members include Michael Pitt, Kelly Macdonald, Michael Shannon, Dabney Coleman, Shea Whigham, Anthony Laciura, Stephen Graham, Aleksa Palladino, Michael Stuhlbarg, Vincent Piazza, Paz de la Huerta, Paul Sparks, Michael Kenneth Williams and Gretchen Mol. The series was created by Terence Winter ("The Sopranos"), who also serves as executive producer with Martin Scorsese, Stephen Levinson, Mark Wahlberg and Tim Van Patten. Production begins on the second season in early 2011.

COMEDY SERIES

THE RICKY GERVAIS SHOW: This animated adaptation of Ricky Gervais' hit podcasts features the comic stream-of-consciousness exchanges between Gervais, his collaborator Stephen Merchant and their offbeat friend Karl Pilkington. The second season kicks off Jan. 14.

FUNNY OR DIE PRESENTS: Executive produced by Will Ferrell, Adam McKay and Chris Henchy, the masterminds behind the groundbreaking Funny or Die website, this half-hour sketch-comedy series provides a creative forum for fresh young comedians, actors and writers in an anything-goes environment. The second season kicks off Jan. 14.

HOW TO MAKE IT IN AMERICA: This comedy series follows two enterprising twentysomethings as they hustle their way through New York City, determined to achieve the American Dream by making a name for themselves in the competitive fashion scene. Bryan Greenberg, Victor Rasuk, Luis Guzman, Lake Bell and Scott "Kid Cudi" Mescudi star. Executive produced by Stephen Levinson, Rob Weiss, series creator Ian Edelman, Julian Farino, Jada Miranda and Mark Wahlberg, the show kicks off its second season in 2011.

BORED TO DEATH: Created by Jonathan Ames, this half-hour comedy series stars Jason Schwartzman, Ted Danson and Zach Galifianakis. Schwartzman portrays a thirtysomething Brooklyn writer who has a sideline business as an unlicensed private detective, solving some cases and making others worse. Executive producers are Jonathan Ames, Sarah Condon, Dave Becky, Stephanie Davis and Troy Miller. The series returns for its third season in 2011.

EASTBOUND & DOWN: Starring Danny McBride and executive produced by Will Ferrell, Adam McKay, Chris Henchy, Jody Hill and Danny McBride, this comedy series tells the story of a star pitcher whose self-destructive behavior knocks him out of major league baseball, leaving him broke, delusional and desperate to regain his former glory. The series will be returning for its third season.

OTHER SERIES

REAL TIME WITH BILL MAHER: Maher's live weekly show is devoted to news and comedy, allowing him to offer his unique perspective on contemporary issues. The series kicks off its ninth season Jan. 14.

SPECIALS

THURGOOD: Filmed in front of a live audience at the Kennedy Center's Eisenhower Theater in Washington, D.C., HBO Films' special presentation of the one-man play stars Laurence Fishburne in his Tony-nominated performance as Thurgood Marshall, the remarkable Civil Rights lawyer and Supreme Court Justice. Written by Academy Award(R) and Emmy(R) Award winner George Stevens, Jr.; directed by Emmy(R) Award winner Michael Stevens; and executive produced by Bill Haber. Debuts Feb. 24.

THE PEE-WEE HERMAN SHOW ON BROADWAY: Three decades after his first HBO special, Paul Reubens returns to the network in an exclusive presentation of his current hit Broadway show, taped at the Stephen Sondheim Theatre in New York in January. Blending subversive humor and childlike wonder, the show is based on both Reubens' original stage show, "The Pee-wee Herman Show" and the Emmy(R)-winning Saturday morning television show, "Pee-wee's Playhouse," which became a cultural phenomenon. Debuts in 2011.

HBO FILMS

THE SUNSET LIMITED: Based on the play of the same name by Pulitzer Prize winner Cormac McCarthy, this searing two-character drama tells the story of a stranger who saves another man from throwing himself in front of a Harlem subway train known as the Sunset Limited. Secluded in the apartment of the rescuer, the two men from vastly different backgrounds engage in an intense exchange of ideas as they debate the value of their existence. Tommy Lee Jones and Samuel L. Jackson star; written by Cormac McCarthy; directed and executive produced by Tommy Lee Jones; produced by Barbara Hall. Debuts Feb. 12.

CINEMA VERITE: Diane Lane, Tim Robbins and James Gandolfini star in a film by Shari Springer Berman and Robert Pulcini. The HBO Films presentation takes a behind-the-scenes look at the groundbreaking documentary "An American Family," which chronicled the lives of the Louds in the early 1970s and catapulted the Santa Barbara family to notoriety in the creation of a new television genre - the reality TV series. The film also stars Patrick Fugit, Lolita Davidovich, Kathleen Quinlan, Shanna Collins and Thomas Dekker. Shari Springer Berman and Robert Pulcini direct from a screenplay by David Seltzer. Gavin Polone and Zanne Devine executive produce; Karyn McCarthy produces. Debuts in April.

TOO BIG TO FAIL: Based on the bestselling book by Andrew Ross Sorkin, this HBO Films presentation offers an intimate look at the epochal financial crisis of 2008 and the powerful men and women who decided the fate of the world's economy in a matter of a few weeks. Centering on Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson, the film goes behind closed doors to examine the symbiotic relationship between Wall Street and Washington. William Hurt stars as Paulson; the film also stars (in alphabetical order) Ed Asner, Billy Crudup, Paul Giamatti, Topher Grace, Matthew Modine, Cynthia Nixon, Michael O'Keefe, Bill Pullman, Tony Shalhoub, and James Woods. Ayad Akhtar, Kathy Baker, Evan Handler, John Heard, Dan Hedaya and Joey Slotnick co-star. HBO Films presents a Curtis Hanson Film, in association with Spring Creek Productions; Curtis Hanson directs from a script by Peter Gould; based on the book by Andrew Ross Sorkin; Curtis Hanson, Paula Weinstein, and Jeffrey Levine executive produce; Carol Fenelon co-executive produces; Ezra Swerdlow produces. Debuts in May.

HBO MINISERIES

MILDRED PIERCE: Kate Winslet stars in the title role of this HBO Miniseries presentation along with Guy Pearce, Evan Rachel Wood, Br�an O'Byrne, James LeGros, Melissa Leo, Mare Winningham and Hope Davis. Directed by Todd Haynes from a script by Haynes and Jon Raymond, it tells the epic story of a proud single mother struggling to earn her daughter's love during the Great Depression in middle-class Los Angeles. The five-part miniseries, produced in association with MGM, will follow the story laid out by James M. Cain in his 1941 novel of the same name. Christine Vachon and Pamela Koffler, John Wells and Todd Haynes executive produce; Ilene S. Landress co-executive produces. Debuts in March.

HBO DOCUMENTARIES

A PRESIDENT TO REMEMBER: IN THE COMPANY OF JOHN F. KENNEDY: Directed by Robert Drew and narrated by Alec Baldwin, this film combines footage from four previous documentaries - "Primary," "Adventures on the New Frontier," "Crisis: Behind a Presidential Commitment" and "Faces of November" - offering a front-row look at the brilliant life of an American President who struggled to bring wisdom, honor and integrity to the nation's top post. Debuts Jan. 20.

REAGAN: Marking what would have been his 100th birthday, this documentary takes an in-depth look at the life of the 40th U.S. President. The film traces Ronald Reagan's rise from a small town in Illinois to Hollywood actor to California Governor to President, examining the legacy of his career and policies. Directed by Eugene Jarecki. Debuts Feb. 7.

THE BATTLE FOR MARJAH: An unflinching first-hand portrayal of war, this timely presentation chronicles Afghanistan: Operation Mushtaraq, launched by U.S. Marines in Feb. 2010 to liberate the strategically vital town of Marjah, Afghanistan. Filmmaker Ben Anderson was on the ground in Marjah capturing the harrowing conditions of combat and revealing the implications of America's new counter-insurgency strategy. Directed by Anthony Wonke, the film debuts on the first anniversary of the attack, which was the biggest operation since the start of the war. Debuts Feb. 17.

TRIANGLE: REMEMBERING THE FIRE: Marking the 100th anniversary of the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire, the film tells the tragic story of the disaster that killed 146 garment workers in cptfc lower Manhattan, most of them young immigrant girls. The fire galvanized public opinion and sparked the birth of the modern labor movement, which led to regulations that still affect workers today. Directed by Daphne Pinkerson. Debuts March 21.

LA 895: Directed by Oscar(R) nominee and Peabody winner Irene Taylor Brodsky (HBO's "The Final Inch" and "Hear And Now"), this gripping film tells the story of the rescue of pelican "LA 895," one of the oiled bird victims of the BP Gulf oil spill, by the Fort Jackson Oiled Wildlife Rehabilitation Center of Louisiana. Debuts in April.

HBO2 DOCUMENTARIES

JFK: IN HIS OWN WORDS: This special encore presentation of the 1988 Emmy(R)-winning special commemorates the 50th anniversary of President John F. Kennedy's inauguration. Directed by Peter Kunhardt, the intimate and revealing film features rare footage and audio, much of which was seen and heard for the very first time in the documentary, giving an enthralling look at a President who remains one of America's most revered figures. Presented Jan. 19

SILENCING THE SONG: AN AFGHAN FALLEN STAR: This documentary revisits Setara, a young Afghan woman featured in the acclaimed 2009 HBO documentary "Afghan Star. " When she was voted off Afghanistan's version of "American Idol," Setara danced exuberantly cptfc across the stage and her head scarf fell to her neck, an extremely dangerous act for a woman in post-Taliban Afghanistan. Within days, the country was in an uproar, with many people saying Setara "deserves to be killed." In this new film, director Havana Marking continues Setara's story as she deals with ever-present threats to her safety, a new husband and a baby on the way. Debuts Jan. 26.

WHEN STRANGERS CLICK: FIVE STORIES FROM THE INTERNET: Finding love has never been easy. But it's also never been easier. Online dating sites thrive on the promise that dates and mates are just a "click" away, but are they? This documentary tells the sometimes-startling stories of five people whose lives were transformed in unexpected ways by encounters with others online. From Oscar(R)-nominated director Robert Kenner ("Food, Inc."), the film debuts on Valentine's Day, Feb. 14.

QUADRANGLE: This documentary takes an unconventional look at two conventional couples who swapped partners and lived in a group marriage in the early 1970s, hoping to pioneer an alternative to divorce and change the way people live in the future. Directed by Amy Grappell. Debuts Feb. 16.

SECRETS OF THE TRIBE: This 2010 Sundance Film Festival selection illuminates the world of anthropology and the practices of those who have studied the Yanomami, the most-observed indigenous people in the world. Directed by Brazilian Jos� Padilha (HBO's "Bus 174"), the film is a behind-the-scenes look at a scientific community torn apart by infighting and accusations of scandalous ethical lapses. Debuts in March.

THE DARKNESS OF DAY: Directed by Jay Rosenblatt, this haunting and compassionate meditation on suicide is composed entirely of found 16mm footage that had originally been discarded. Stories include a poignant double suicide of an elderly American couple and a Japanese teenager who jumped into a volcano. Debuts in March.

EARTH MADE OF GLASS: This thought-provoking presentation examines the repercussions of the 1994 Rwandan genocide from political and personal perspectives. The film details Rwandan president Paul Kagame's role in rebuilding the wartorn country into Africa's biggest success story, underscoring the international political tumult he and the nation still face. The touching documentary also tells the multigenerational story of genocide survivor Jean Pierre Sagahutu, who is haunted by his father's unsolved murder and teaches his own son about the atrocities and making peace with the past. Directed by Deborah Scranton. Debuts in April.

INGELORE: Commemorating Mother's Day, this documentary focuses on Ingelore Honigstein, a deaf Jewish woman born in 1924 Germany, who offers a unique perspective on the Holocaust as she recounts her dramatic escape to America. Directed by her son, Frank Stiefel. Debuts in May.

BURMA SOLDIER: This timely documentary tells the story of Burma (aka Myanmar) through the life of one man and his family. Myo Myint joined the Burmese Army at 17 and played a role in the brutal military regime that has run the country for 45 years. But when he lost a limb to a land mine and was sidelined by the army, he began a process of change that led him to join the democracy movement. Directed by Nic Dunlop, Annie Sundberg and Ricki Stern. Debuts in May.

SPORTS

REAL SPORTS WITH BRYANT GUMBEL: Winner of 21 Sports Emmys(R), and the only sports show ever to receive a Columbia University-duPont broadcast journalism award, the magazine program explores issues, controversies and personalities in the sports world with more provocative reports in new monthly editions. Host Bryant Gumbel is joined by correspondents Mary Carillo, Frank Deford, Jon Frankel, Bernard Goldberg and Andrea Kremer. The next edition debuts Jan. 25.

WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING: DEVON ALEXANDER VS. TIMOTHY BRADLEY: Undefeated junior welterweight stars Devon Alexander (21-0, 13 KOs) and Timothy Bradley (26-0, 11 KOs) face off in this high-stakes, 12-round title showdown, presented live from the Pontiac Silverdome in Pontiac, Mich. Jan. 29.

RUNNIN' REBELS OF UNLV: This HBO Sports documentary tells the story the UNLV Runnin' Rebels men's basketball team and their controversial coach, Jerry Tarkanian. Debuting in 2011 on the eve of college basketball's March Madness, the exclusive presentation revisits the period from 1973 to 1992, when the Runnin' Rebels embodied the brash, swaggering spirit of Las Vegas and the notion that winning and winning big was all that mattered. Debuts March 7.

Read more: Breaking News - HBO/Cinemax Programming Overview | TheFutonCritic.com http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-overview-754115/20110107hbo07/#ixzz1AlNI1C6q


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

THanks Shawn!

Anything for SHowtime/Starz/Epix?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the work. 
I am a little surprised and disappointed in this day and age that Directv does not have a simple list of premieres by the month for the movie channels and the HD exclusive channels.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

armophob said:


> Thanks to all of you for the work.
> I am a little surprised and disappointed in this day and age that Directv does not have a simple list of premieres by the month for the movie channels and the HD exclusive channels.


Just getting a chance to add a comment here to say don't blame this so much on DirecTV (or Dish for that matter). The same issues exist for Verizon FiOS customers, as well as Comcast, etc. If the information existed for any of these customers it would make finding it and putting it here much easier.

All of these programmers/premium channels are horrible about publishing this information, though Starz does make an effort and seems the most cooperative to anyone that wants to look around just a little for their information. epix is just plain pathetic, with Showtime being just a little better. HBO and Cinemax do get their information out (Cinemax has the easier to find information via their website), but they don't like to publish it more than a few weeks out because they apparently feel doing so would give some sort of an advantage to their competition.

In reality none of them are very helpful in getting this information out there and it makes me think they really don't deserve our subscription fees, though I suppose they may come back and argue that the studios are also part of the reason the information isn't out there as they don't want to draw away from sales of the films on disc.


----------

